# Happy Birthday, bill...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214137

Kudos to Mr. L. for starting the wishes on TTMB...but kinda felt like we oughta sneak some wishes in down here in the 'basement'...

Best Wishes for the Happiest of Birthdays, Bill.. You're a 'God-send' to us all...

:birthday2:birthday::fireworks


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll do double wishes here as well. Hope you have a good 'un. Happy Birthday.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We don't stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Reefrus (May 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bill


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> We don't stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing.
> 
> Thanks everyone


You got that right.

Happy B-day.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well now you are older than you have ever been!! OR Younger than you will ever be again!!! 

Happy Birthday and Best Wishes Mate!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bill. Hope you have a good one.

:birthday2:birthday::fireworks






FishBone


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Have a good one


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy YOUR day. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Kinda late, but Happy Birthday from me also.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Day late as usual..........lol
Hope ya had a fine birthday Bill.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------

